

Ask HN: side projects on resume? - Sabrosa

How do you present side projects on a resume? Especially if they're little weekend projects; i.e. not something that's made thousands of dollars or gotten a zillion users.<p>(Note: I am a college student graduating in 1-2 years, if it matters)
======
vishaldpatel
I know that most people who you want to work for - the people that care for
you as a professional will check out your website if you have one.

I say throw it all on a website with thumbnails, links and descriptions to
each of your projects.

In your resume, put it in as an entry under 'experience'. If you want, make it
your top entry - call it 'ongoing projects' if they're ongoing. A short
description with what the projects are and the tech used, along with a link to
the site.

Also, under your email address in the contact info on your resume, link to
your website.

This should pretty much cover your bases.

I hope that helps.

------
pjscott
Just put them on there, in a straightforward way that gets the point across.
Write maybe a one- or two-sentence description of what they are, and be sure
to link to the code; GitHub links are really good for this. Your goal with the
resume is to convince some people that you can actually make things, and that
you probably don't suck. If you succeed at that, you get to an interview and
your resume stops mattering.

Good luck, by the way!

------
nhangen
When hiring, I am more attracted to candidates with side projects on their
resume than those without them. Some might feel it shows a lack of dedication
to their 'job,' but I find that they are usually more talented and productive
on the whole.

That said, I haven't had much luck on the candidate side when presenting side
projects on my resume, so maybe I'm a minority.

------
10dpd
I think it depends on the side project and how well it reflects your skills -
if its something you are proud of by all means go for it. Just be careful
though, a bad side project could convey a negative image that may override any
academic success.

~~~
Sabrosa
What would qualify as a "bad" side project in your opinion? Porn? Bad code?
Just plain weird? (Not that mine are any of these, just wondering)

------
jibjaba
A college student should be putting every significant "side"-project on their
resume. You need to show that you enjoy programming and problem solving and
for a student showing off projects is the best way to do it.

------
jfaucett
you make a github account, get some followers and committers, upload your
weekend projects, maintain them, and then in 2 years when every employer wants
to look at your source you give them a link to your github account :)

